# Cubase 9, Panning Issue



## josh_campbell

I've got this new problem where every time I try to pan my tracks (I noticed it when I was tracking guitars), the panning button either increases the volume when pushed left, or decreases (to silence) when turned right. Weird yeah? Does anyone know what this is about? Track wise, I tried audio, mono in/out and mono in/stereo out.

Also, this is my first ever post on VI, so hello from the UK! I hope we can all be friends. You can expect to hear more from me in the coming months. Josh.


----------



## Smikes77

Welcome to the forum. It's a bit of a dodgy problem. 

Have you tried posting in the steinberg forum too?


----------



## josh_campbell

Smikes77 said:


> Welcome to the forum. It's a bit of a dodgy problem.
> 
> Have you tried posting in the steinberg forum too?


How do I do that?


----------



## Smikes77

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/


----------



## Smikes77

Also, post what you are using. My guess is that it's something like a scarlet?


----------



## T.j.

josh_campbell said:


> I've got this new problem where every time I try to pan my tracks (I noticed it when I was tracking guitars), the panning button either increases the volume when pushed left, or decreases (to silence) when turned right. Weird yeah? Does anyone know what this is about? Track wise, I tried audio, mono in/out and mono in/stereo out.
> 
> Also, this is my first ever post on VI, so hello from the UK! I hope we can all be friends. You can expect to hear more from me in the coming months. Josh.



Are you sure you're not recording a mono signal onto a stereo track? Cause that's what it sounds like...
Does your audio clip have 2 lanes (1 quiet and 1 with signal)?
In the device setup select create a mono input and name it 'gtr in' or something,
create a mono track and select 'gtr in' as input. Leave the output 'stereo bus' for now.
Record something and try again, if it's still not working i'd have to think about it


----------



## Diptamoi Kakati

same problem with me...can anyone please give me detailed information on how to set it up?


----------

